# Moving to Canada



## dogahunt (Mar 25, 2009)

My wife is a Canadian and a US Citizen, she moved to the US about 7 years ago. We are in the process of moving back to Canada. Trying to find information on how as a US Citizen I can use the Commuter status to live in Canada but work in the US.


----------

